# does binding weight matter?



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Binding weight matters to the extent that it affects the feel you desire from your board-binding combination, whether riding it, sitting in a lift chair with it hanging from your feet, or carrying it around. In other words, weight is a very personal consideration. If you are a small person, it's likely that some equipment that feels normal to many will feel rather heavy to you. If that bothers you, shop around until you find something that seems more comfortable to you. It's unlikely that the modest weight differences among bindings will have a meaningful impact on your actual riding performance.

Binding flex is also a personal preference, although there are obvious patterns to people's choices: freeriding = stiffer; all-mountain = medium flex; mostly park = flexy. But as long as your binding isn't soft as a noodle, it should be acceptable (not necessarily ideal) for all-mountain riding, assuming you aren't actually charging like Jeremy Jones.


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

JOe,
Thank you for that explanation! No one at any board shop I went to seemed to be able to give me any answers on those 2 things. Being a petite gal, 105 lbs, Heavy equipment seems to "weigh down" on me. I was just wasn't sure if it mattered performance wise rather than just preference. Thank you.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not in regards to any respectable binding company.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Not if you are looking at gear in the same price range. The difference may be half an ounce here or there, but it really won't be noticeable when you are strapped in.


----------

